# Historical SE Exam Pass Rates



## Moose70 (Jan 17, 2015)

I was having a discussion with a co-worker regarding the SE Exam and the subject of passing rate was brought up. When I told him its usually around 40% (combined) he was very skeptical that it would be this low, and even after showing him the published NCEES results for Oct '14, he still believes that this past exam period was a fluke and the previous passing rates must have been higher.

I'm putting together a little spreadsheet of the historical national pass rates so I can shove it in his face -errr- demonstrate to him that the rate is usually that low (or lower). I was able to find data in this forum for all the years except October 2012 and April 2013. Does anyone have the passing rates for those exams?

Will post the compiled info on here once complete!


----------



## Andy Lin (Jan 18, 2015)

Here you go:







By the way, they used to not show the bridge results (did they have one?) nor did they show the number of takers - Oct 2014 was the first time they did that.


----------



## Moose70 (Jan 19, 2015)

Awesome, thanks SEHQ!

I also believe this was the first time they gave the number of takers and broke it down into Bridges/Buildings.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jan 19, 2015)

For future reference face rubbing this works out to the following:

Average Pass Rates (+/- Standard Dev)

1st Time Vertical: 46.1% ±3.8%

1st Time Lateral: 38.3% ±6.8%

Repeat Vertical: 30.3% ±4.1%

Repeat Lateral: 33.4% ±10.0%

Total average of all first time and repeat of both vertical and lateral: 37.0%


----------



## Lungshen (Jan 21, 2015)

the passing rate is definitely higher now....I remember when the first structural exam came out back in 2004 or 2005, it was like....16% for first time takers.


----------

